# How does WOODSNAP sublimate onto their wood?



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

I see Woodsnap.com running a very cool business sublimating onto wood. From what I've heard, it's a hard process to master. Is there any advise someone out there can provide me that will help with the quality of the image on wood?

Do they use some proprietary method?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

They use their own method, which they say is patent pending. In order to get a patent, they only need to use one step in the process that it novel and non-obvious. This doesn't patent the idea, just the uniqueness provided by this step. They can have multiple non-obvious steps, but they can't patent anything that is obvious to those already familiar with the technology.

Until the patent comes out, if it ever does, the process they use is a trade secret.

I've posted numerous pieces of advice here in other threads. You really need to actually do it to get the hang of it. No amount of reading will help. The things to master include preventing the wood from warping, and the paper from sticking. The latter is helped if you use a VERY high release paper.

That said, there are other methods, including flat bed ink printing, that might just as good, and doesn't involve wood-warping techniques like heat pressing. Think the same type of printer for DTG, but wood rolling underneath it, instead of fabric. Any aqueous ink will soak itself into any open-grain wood. (What is paper but wood that's been all ground up.) Don't let the hype of "actually penetrates into the wood" get you thinking it's anything special. Some competitors use UV curable ink applied by large flatbed printers. Cheaper and easier in the long run.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, it's a proprietary 10 step process. They claim that they spent years developing the process, and as a result, they purposefully do _not_ provide specific details how it's done. Their website simply indicates that the ink is printed or infused directly into the wood ... and as Gordon mentioned ^ there are a few ways this can be done.


----------



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for the info! I'm going to purchase a very high release paper and try it out. If you've done it before, can you recommend a temp and time for pre-treating the wood and also for the actual art press? That'd be helpful. 

Also, whats your thoughts about this PolyNatural coating? 

NEW DyePress Dye Sublimation Coating Ink - COMBO pack


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

mod3rn mov3ment said:


> If you've done it before, can you recommend a temp and time for pre-treating the wood and also for the actual art press?


Curing and pressing times depend entirely on the wood. There's no single setting. You can start at the usual 400 degrees, though you may have better success with a cooler transfer -- say 360 degrees. Increase the times accordingly. You must experiment to find what works best for you. I use very thin softwoods, almost veneers, and these behave differently than thicker and close-grained woods.

As for the Poly Natural coating, all I can say is that I've tried it, and it seems fine. Whether you use that or another coating depends on the finish you want. I always overcoat the wood I sublimate to anyway.


----------

